# Ate it bad down the trail, best forearm protection for hot climates?



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So I ate it pretty bad down a hill yesterday and now I have road rash from hell the entire length of my forearm and even some gashes on my tricep. Going down in loose rocks sucks. 

I'd like to avoid leaving more skin on the trail in the future, so what is some good forearm protection (specially for hot weather?) I have some G-Form knee and shin pads and I've seen people with their elbow pads but those don't seem to have much forearm coverage.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Fit is important so start with your LBS.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Normally I'd look there first but most of the shop here carry little body protection since a majority of the trails are XC-oriented.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't think I've seen any non-dh styled forearmprotectors, but you could have a look at these which would normally be used as paintball protection, they'd do the job:
Paintball Elbow Pads


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link, i'll definitely have to look into those.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> Normally I'd look there first but most of the shop here carry little body protection since a majority of the trails are XC-oriented.


Ok, two weeks ago I had a crash and injured my forearm badly *while wearing* my current pads (didn't stay in place well enough), so I'm in the market for some new ones too, here are a few I'm looking into:
TLD EGL 5550
Dainese Hybrid Elbow
RaceFace Ambush Elbow
Fox Racing Launch Enduro elbow

hope that helps


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Had similar problems, and live in a very hot and humid locale (Alabama). Ended up with some G-form elbow pads, couldn't recommend them enough. They're very light weight and unobstrusive, but work well in crashes as I've tested multiple times haha


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure how much protection youre looking for but for general trail riding ive been looking at the Fox Racing Launch Enduro Elbow Pad 2015 and the 661 EXO Elbow II 2015.Both are minimal pads so wont do much against big impacts but should be ok for gravel rash!

The 661 is basically a compression sleeve with light padding that covers pretty much all the forearm,its very flexible and is pretty cheap too.
The Fox is a "little" more substantial padding wise but not much and is a sleeve style pad as well.
I just cant decide which to get....


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

The Dainese trail skins look like they might do the trick, although haven't really found a good pic showing how much forearm coverage they give.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

Dainese Trailskins leave about 3 to 4 inches of skin exposure between them and my gloves. They breathe much better than g-form and stay in place a little better. Slytech looks like they are a little longer, but haven't tried them. Long sleeve jersey might help with just "road" rash.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I was all set to order the Trailskins but I couldn't find a freaking size chart for them. It's not like Dainese are a small company that doesn't have the resources to put out some good information.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

Search this forum for the Trailskins thread. Someone posted a size chart. Ordered large from the chart, thinking there's no way I'm an extra large. Way too small. Extra large is tight, but they do stretch over time. Wear them on every ride.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the TLD 5550, I don't recommend them. Needed to re-sew the top just to keep them from falling down, even on xc rides. Threads coming loose all over. Not especially comfortable. Substantially sweatier than my trailskins knee pads. (But they look cool.)

For everyday riding, I'd only consider armor with the new heavily perforated padding, like dainese or One exo. Armor that ventilates is armor you wear.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

The same TLD model type in knee guards and yeah I agree that they're not exactly the most reliable. I've popped a couple of stiches in mine and they started to get loose, so i switched to the GForms.


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

I have had 2 accidents (downhill) on SoCal dry dirt fire roads in last 2 months. This last one erased my forearm and it was burning, etc. Knee/lower leg was ripped up too. 

Are there any ratings on these pads/guards? And do mtnbikers usually wear long sleeve shirts with gloves that cover all fingers fully?

Also where are the best places online to buy this stuff? amazon? nashbar? pricepoint?


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

Also I ordered some new gloves from amazon but they have the finger tips cut off (I use my iPhone for music). I was wearing these cheap weight lifting gloves (no padding) and my hand was cut on that last crash as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ISN3YPE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I always wear full finger gloves and i only had a small cut on one of my palms after my big spill. Most pads usually have a CE rating of 1 or 2, similar to how motorcycle body armor is rated. Level 2 rating offers the most protection and impact absorption. If you've got a good LBS near you, I'd start there otherwise check the usual online places like Pricepoint, Jenson, Art's Cyclery, etc.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Race Face Charge. I had the same issues with trail rash, Cut up for arms and stitches. I normally wear pads but it got too hot so I went without and wouldn't you know it, I ended up crashing. These pads are as minimal as it gets, basically rash guards. I don't even notice them on.

Race Face Charge Leg Guards


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

sand wedge said:


> Race Face Charge. I had the same issues with trail rash, Cut up for arms and stitches. I normally wear pads but it got too hot so I went without and wouldn't you know it, I ended up crashing. These pads are as minimal as it gets, basically rash guards. I don't even notice them on.
> 
> Race Face Charge Leg Guards


So I read the review and it looks like they're not padded. Is this correct? If that is the case, you may as well wear pants, no?


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

The subject was about pads for hot climates, I wouldn't be wear pants in hot climates myself. The padding is about as thick as a mouse pad with Kevlar material, it's really designed to reduce abrasion.


----------



## Padgman (Jun 21, 2015)

six six one makes some good elbow and shin protection. Its always nice to have the sleeve type instead of just straps. Ive always found it to be way more comfortable and fits better.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Padgman said:


> six six one makes some good elbow and shin protection. Its always nice to have the sleeve type instead of just straps. Ive always found it to be way more comfortable and fits better.


Their Evo stuff is fairly cool but a bit more protection than the sleeve type also.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Rone Turner said:


> Dainese Trailskins leave about 3 to 4 inches of skin exposure between them and my gloves. They breathe much better than g-form and stay in place a little better. Slytech looks like they are a little longer, but haven't tried them. Long sleeve jersey might help with just "road" rash.


Do the Trailskins run small/big/true to size chart? About how much adjustment do the velcro straps have? I bought the Gforms but don't like how loose they are in my forearm so I'm returning them and want to order the Trailskins. I did manage to find a size chart but I'd like to get the opinion of someone who actually has a pair of these.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

I think they run small. Ordered large, based on chart. Too tight. Returned for extra large. Still tight, but they loosened up after a few rides. I'm average build, 5'10", 200lbs. Legs are a little loose now, but don't move because of the straps. Perfect for pedaling. Arms loosen up after soaked from sweat and have moved on rough trails. Tightened straps a little and they stay put. Straps are about 2" long, and have enough adjustment to get them too tight. Breathe better than the G-Forms and stay put better. You can feel air flowing through them. Not so with the G-Forms.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd like to check out the Dainese options, but haven't found a dealer in my city yet. All the LBSs seem to carry POC, IXS, some RF.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> So I ate it pretty bad down a hill yesterday and now I have road rash from hell the entire length of my forearm and even some gashes on my tricep. Going down in loose rocks sucks.
> 
> I'd like to avoid leaving more skin on the trail in the future, so what is some good forearm protection (specially for hot weather?) I have some G-Form knee and shin pads and I've seen people with their elbow pads but those don't seem to have much forearm coverage.


Let's see the carnage!


----------



## mattwright999 (Jun 25, 2014)

edit


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So I got a pair of the Dainese Trailskins and have put a couple of rides in them. I originally bought some size XL but they felt too big so I exchanged them for a size Large. Here is what I've found so far putting about 4 rides on them:

Pros: good coverage of elbow and forearm, lightweight and breathe well. Adjustment straps have silicone strips on the inside to keep from slipping, and there is a good range of adjustment. They're relatively easy to put on and they roll off easily to take them off.

Cons: Sizing. It's pretty much hit and miss and even though the Large seems to fit me well, I feel that I could use one size down but then the straps in the biceps would be too tight. I wish the pads were molded to better fit the shape of the forearm and that they'd have a little bit of pre-curvature to make the pads fit naturally in the riding position. The pads will definitely slide down if the straps are not well adjusted, and I've been riding in 90-95F weather and they do get hot after about an hour or so. I usually wear long sleeve moisture-wicking shirts in the fall/winter, and I have a good suspicion that i'll struggle to keep the pads from sliding down my arms since it feels like the silicone strips are what really keeps the pads from sliding. 

I just ordered a set of the Troy Lee EG5550 to compare and contrast, and maybe that will be my "fall/winter" armor. I've got a set of the Troy Lee knee pads and i like the fit and feel of them even though they're not perfect either.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Bumping and adding some links for when I come back to look. Some good options in this thread. Like the looks of the 661, Fox and Dainese

Wish the local shops carried some of these, but can only find TLD and POC in my size here and both we're bulkier that I want for my riding.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

To provide another update on my case, I got the Troy Lee EG5550s and they're pretty tight although they cover almost all the forearm. I'm still wearing the Trailskins since I find those eaier to put on/off and breatheable, so I may send the TLDs back.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*7idp Elbow Pads Saved My Arms*

At Angel Fire Bike Park, I grabbed too much front brake and flew off the bike at about 20 miles per hour. Luckily there where no large rocks or trees in my flight path. Once I hit the ground I slid on my hands, forearms, chest, belly and knees for about 10 feet. The 7idp elbow and knee pads took the brunt of the force and only my chest and belly were scraped up a little.

Here's a shot of the damage done to the elbow pads:
















The pads stayed in place and after a spin in the washing machine they are good to go. The hard shell really paid off. Worth every penny...


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

Were you at Angelfire last w/e? Did 4 days on the mountain. Rented a Demo 8 for 3 days, then rode my TBLT the last day. Had a blast. Glad you're ok and the pads worked.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

Rone Turner said:


> Were you at Angelfire last w/e? Did 4 days on the mountain. Rented a Demo 8 for 3 days, then rode my TBLT the last day. Had a blast. Glad you're ok and the pads worked.


Yes, I was there on the 6th. Unfortunately due to the distance I have to drive, I could only ride for 1 day. It's a great park and the bike shop there is outstanding...


----------

